# 2005 Caravan, does it need an imobilizer bypass?



## oilcanboy (Nov 21, 2010)

Hey folks, first post. Can you tell me if a 2005 Caravan requires an imobilizer bypass? I purcahsed an inexpensive AS Radiostar Generation model RSA0591 for this vehicle but am curious if I need this item.
Thanks very much


----------



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

Here are the bypass products made by Fortin for your vehicle:

http://ifar.ca/en/vehicles/dodge/grand_caravan/2005/


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

yes you do.


----------

